# New toys!!



## The Otherside (Jun 30, 2009)

Sony 11-18mm Wide angle lens!








Opteka Wireless Remote!








Aktiv PAK Professional All Weather Multi Purpose Photo/Computer Laptop Backpack 









:clap:


----------



## Solidjake (May 10, 2007)

The lens pic doesn't work


----------



## The Otherside (Jun 30, 2009)

Fixed!


----------



## The Otherside (Jun 30, 2009)

$699.99 for that damn lens!

That was as much as the camera body itself!

I just hate buying 3rd party stuff. Its probably JUST as good. But I just feel cheap...


----------



## Solidjake (May 10, 2007)

It will pay off. You better take freaking pics of EVERYTHING or it will not be worth it.


----------



## The Otherside (Jun 30, 2009)

I cant wait! I hope it ships over seas! I want it NOW!!


----------



## jcatral14 (Aug 4, 2003)

Enough talk. Let see pics


----------



## dalekressin (Sep 3, 2008)

The Otherside said:


> Sony 11-18mm Wide angle lens!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Otherside,
Do you like to to produce DVD's?
Dale 233-8409


----------



## The Otherside (Jun 30, 2009)

jcatral14 said:


> Enough talk. Let see pics


Lol. Way to make me depressed!! Jerkie!!

I just ordered it and Im still not sure if it will even ship over seas to me 

Ill put up pics ASAP


----------



## The Otherside (Jun 30, 2009)

dalekressin said:


> Hey Otherside,
> Do you like to to produce DVD's?
> Dale 233-8409


What?


----------



## Solidjake (May 10, 2007)

dalekressin said:


> Hey Otherside,
> Do you like to to produce DVD's?
> Dale 233-8409


Is it necessary to quote the entire thing with the pics?


----------



## The Otherside (Jun 30, 2009)

Solidjake said:


> Is it necessary to quote the entire thing with the pics?


Lololol :thumbup:


----------



## jcatral14 (Aug 4, 2003)

The Otherside said:


> Lol. Way to make me depressed!! Jerkie!!
> 
> I just ordered it and Im still not sure if it will even ship over seas to me
> 
> Ill put up pics ASAP


Overseas??? Wth are you?


----------



## The Otherside (Jun 30, 2009)

jcatral14 said:


> Overseas??? Wth are you?


Camp Bucca Iraq!


----------



## dalekressin (Sep 3, 2008)

Ohhhh hang in there and take those pics.
Looks like you have computer time.


----------



## The Otherside (Jun 30, 2009)

Will do homie! Ill get at ya when I get back to Wisco!


----------



## jcatral14 (Aug 4, 2003)

The Otherside said:


> Camp Bucca Iraq!


Oh snap! Be careful out there and stay safe.

I take it you left your M3 back in WI :rofl:


----------



## Solidjake (May 10, 2007)

Why is your sig so dark? Ugh, you killed it


----------



## The Otherside (Jun 30, 2009)

jcatral14 said:


> Oh snap! Be careful out there and stay safe.
> 
> I take it you left your M3 back in WI :rofl:


Will do homie!!

yyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyrs... Its back in WI  :bawling:



Solidjake said:


> Why is your sig so dark? Ugh, you killed it


Im at work, so I cant fix it!
I feel asleep at 7PM last night! :rofl:
Ill fix it after work.


----------



## GusIsBoosted (Jul 12, 2009)

700 for some glass..... goddamn.....
Photography is an expensive hobby.


----------



## The Otherside (Jun 30, 2009)

Hopefully It'll be my profession in a few years.


----------



## The Otherside (Jun 30, 2009)

YAY!! Theyre all shipping to me over seas! 

Up next: 2 external flashes.


----------



## The Otherside (Jun 30, 2009)

Everythings here!!

My lense FINALLY came today!!!

My wireless remote battery leaked in the mail (heat) and now I cant use it because theres no CR-2 Lithium batteries for hundreds of thousands of miles. 

Stand by for pics in the next few days, Im too exited right now to post pics  Plus theres just really nothign to take pictures of in this ****ty country


----------

